# Expat areas of Lisbon



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi - I'm awaiting a job offer to work in Lisbon - I don't have much in the way of savings and will be earning about €30000 per annum

Ill be working in the centre - any advice on how to get cheap accomodation and which areas have more expats would be useful!

Many thanks


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

Cascais, Estoril, Monte Estoril, S. João do Estoril, Parede, Carcavelos, are costal areas where you can find plenty of british residents and also some business (english food shop, pub, school and events organised by the British Legion, for example).

You will have good access to Lisbon by train (from Cascais to Lisbon on a fast train it will take you 35 minutes each way. Trains are on time and run often, especially at rush hour, and are not expensive compared to the UK, but I can't be precise at the moment. You can by a monhly pass, combined with bus and/or under ground, for the centre of Lisbon, which is a lot cheaper than buying daily tickets).

However, I would say that you might have to pay a lot more for rental in these areas as opposed to Lisbon, it really depends on what type of accommodation you need and where in Lisbon you would like to live. 

The British Council in Lisbon, is somewhere where you can find plenty of bristish people who work there, some of which will also know Lisbon better than I do, at this level (I am Portuguese, born in Lisbon, but lived in the UK for 20 years, and only moved back to Portugal in 2008. These means that I am not very well updated with the exact value of rentals, however, traditionaly, Cascais and near by costal areas have always been more expensive, except of course, if you choose to live in the very heart of Lisbon, like Chiado, Principe Real, Avenida Liberdade, Bairro Azul, Amoreiras, these are all expensive áreas of Lisbon).

I recommend that you have a look at some portuguese estate agents, looking in particular at the areas that I have mentioned, and compare them.

I will not mention any particular websites, as I am not sure that I am allowed to do so on this message!

If you need any help, let me know, I am happy to help if I can.

Best wishes

Maria


----------



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's really helpful - thank you so much


----------

